# AIB didn't offer me a tracker



## Rilouna (11 Jul 2020)

Hi. Thanks for every one here I am part of the redress but didnt know about the forum until the news on Wednesday. 

There is an issue i can't  understand  if someone  here can help me. We had our loan offer in sept 2008. Drew it on dec 2008.3 month deferred. Variable rate march to july 2009 fixed then until aug 2012. The calculation for the fspo  take that date into account  for the redress.  But even though  we should have been offered  a tracker in 2008 i have no trace  of it in the loan offer so shouldn't  the calculation start from that date as it was the time we weren't  proposed  the tracker when we should have?


----------



## bungaro (11 Jul 2020)

Rilouna said:


> Hi. Thanks for every one here I am part of the redress but didnt know about the forum until the news on Wednesday.
> 
> There is an issue i can't  understand  if someone  here can help me. We had our loan offer in sept 2008. Drew it on dec 2008.3 month deferred. Variable rate march to july 2009 fixed then until aug 2012. The calculation for the fspo  take that date into account  for the redress.  But even though  we should have been offered  a tracker in 2008 i have no trace  of it in the loan offer so shouldn't  the calculation start from that date as it was the time we weren't  proposed  the tracker when we should have?



The bank are using the same conditions, more or less, as what the FSPO did with Karen's case. So what this means is when your first fixed rate ended in Aug 2012, you will get a 12% write down in your mortgage on the balance from that time. Assuming you still have the mortgage with them, you should get around 4% in the form of a cheque in the next few weeks.


----------



## Rilouna (11 Jul 2020)

bungaro said:


> The bank are using the same conditions, more or less, as what the FSPO did with Karen's case. So what this means is when your first fixed rate ended in Aug 2012, you will get a 12% write down in your mortgage on the balance from that time. Assuming you still have the mortgage with them, you should get around 4% in the form of a cheque in the next few weeks.


Yeah i understand that  bit byt why from the time we came off the fixed and not from the drawn date as they didn't  propose the tracker to us when they should in 2008


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jul 2020)

Why should they have offered you a tracker in 2008? 

Brendan


----------

